# mount external FreeBSD hard drive - missing slices



## trangzen (Aug 28, 2011)

I have replaced my server's hard drive but when I mount my old drive I only see the slice that the root / was mapped too.  I can not see the other slices like /usr, and /var.  The old drive was partitioned up in the default way.


```
/dev/xxx4s1a /
/dev/xxx4s1e /tmp
/dev/xxx4s1f /usr
â€¦
```

and now as an external drive I just see that root 


```
/dev/da4s1     496M    151M    305M    33%    /mnt/extrn
```
I would like to get my /usr slice mounted.  Is it possible?

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 28, 2011)

If it's still on the disk, sure.  First, terminology: s1a is a FreeBSD partition on slice 1.

How are you mounting the external drive?  If it's some auto-mounting deal, it's just mounting the first partition it finds, a.
Probably easiest to leave that alone and just manually mount the /usr partition.
`# mkdir /mnt2`
`# mount /dev/xxx4s1f /mnt2`

Now the old /usr is available in /mnt.  Don't forget to umount(8) it after use.


----------



## trangzen (Aug 28, 2011)

*thanks wblock*

I umounted /dev/da4s1 and then when I looked under /dev all the partitions appeared.  Seems that if I mount da4s1  it hides the others.  I am a relative newbie, least I've got my partitions back.

Thanks


```
/dev/da4	/dev/da4s1	/dev/da4s1a	/dev/da4s1b	/dev/da4s1d	/dev/da4s1e	/dev/da4s1f
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 28, 2011)

The s1 slice by itself should not be mountable.  There could be code in mount to handle skipping over the label, which would act like what you've described, mounting the first partition on the slice.


----------

